# My New bass NKI Is Free for all my SSO Homies (+My newest mix)



## brutalwizard (Nov 15, 2016)

How's it going guys. I just put together a simple and effective Bass guitar kontakt instrument today.I am giving it away for FREE!!!!. Notes C0-G3 Tracked on an Ibanez FF806. I tried it out on a new mix, this neat ATB song.

(Also I realize this track is pretty undynamic, there is another demo of it doing some notey drop c erra tune on my sc page)

DL Dat NKI Here.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B52F9v6kloZAVHc2SkZ5UHVtb0k

ALSO WORKS IN FREE KONTAKT PLAYER!!
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-5-player/free-download/

P.s Thanks to the dudes over at the ultimate stem share group for putting this track together. 
Also my fave nki bass is made by impact studios (humanitys last breath/vidljharta) def worth the money.


ATB - Lost in the static
https://soundcloud.com/ibanezolas/atb-lost-in-the-static-mma

ERRA Bass DEMO
https://soundcloud.com/ibanezolas/gardenhose-bass-nki-test


----------



## gujukal (Nov 16, 2016)

Sounds sweet, how many samples per note?


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

gujukal said:


> Sounds sweet, how many samples per note?


Thanks.
Cause I am lazy its 6 down strokes and 3 up. And i am not a script wizard so there is no cool feature to automate how many milliseconds to help decide for an up stroke or downstroke. So its random.

If people end up actually liking it I would consider Doing better libaries with a couple neat basses. My Free instrument is going to be samples of my drummer and i's mapex wraith and exterminator snares.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey man, that's super cool! The demo sounds great. I'll have to check this out. 
Just to check - did you get your octaves wrong or does this seriously go an octave below 5 string B? haha


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Winspear said:


> Hey man, that's super cool! The demo sounds great. I'll have to check this out.
> Just to check - did you get your octaves wrong or does this seriously go an octave below 5 string B? haha



All my piano rolls say c0 but its probaly c1 haha. Every kontakt lib says c0 so im just keeping up with the trend lol.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 16, 2016)

I do not currently have any Kotakt products.
Will one of them be required to activate an instance with this instrument?


----------



## Nannarzz (Nov 16, 2016)

Link isn't working

EDIT: Nevermind!

Edit 2: Downloaded it, but there's only 9 files, just up and down picks for A0, did it not upload fully?


----------



## GodOfChugs (Nov 16, 2016)

The mix sounds great! I'm downloading now so I'll see how sexy this thing is \m/


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Nannarzz said:


> Link isn't working
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind!
> 
> Edit 2: Downloaded it, but there's only 9 files, just up and down picks for A0, did it not upload fully?



Just try it out fam  its all there. I understand i makes no sense on paper.


----------



## Chi (Nov 16, 2016)

Can't say no to free stuff! Thanks a bunch, I'll try it when I get the time and also compare it to Buster's sampled Dingwall NKI, just for giggles!

Will leave some feedback here.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I do not currently have any Kotakt products.
> Will one of them be required to activate an instance with this instrument?



Maybe try the free kontakt player, I have no idea if a full version is needed tbh


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Chi said:


> Can't say no to free stuff! Thanks a bunch, I'll try it when I get the time and also compare it to Buster's sampled Dingwall NKI, just for giggles!
> 
> Will leave some feedback here.


\

Buster's nki Slays this!!! It's honestly my favorite haha.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 16, 2016)

brutalwizard said:


> Maybe try the free kontakt player, I have no idea if a full version is needed tbh



Thanks


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd like to try it, but the link's not working (404)


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 16, 2016)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I'd like to try it, but the link's not working (404)



Sorry my bad updated the link in the description also here
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B52F9v6kloZAVHc2SkZ5UHVtb0k


----------



## asleepinthestarsmusic (Nov 16, 2016)

Dang that sounds brutal in a mix


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 17, 2016)

I can confirm that this works with the free Kontakt, I just downloaded it for this, and it was totally worth it. This sounds great! Only thing missing is different velocities, but I can't complain when it's free


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 17, 2016)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I can confirm that this works with the free Kontakt, I just downloaded it for this, and it was totally worth it. This sounds great! Only thing missing is different velocities, but I can't complain when it's free



Thanks man! Gonna add a link in the og post with a link to kontakt player!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## dethmetl (Jul 13, 2019)

I just downloaded it and it was just a demo? How do I activate it?


----------

